# Night walleye at the Piers



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone having any luck out there yet?? I didnt know if anyone was trying for Eyes off of Catawba or Marblehead yet.....??? I think me and a fellow OGF'r will be going out sometime soon....will give a report when we do if no one has one in before me!!


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

I cast off Catawba point, It's private in there. I went sun. night and nothing. Not even bait swimming in there. Another guy went out fri night and picked up 4. Kind of hit and miss right now. Aaron


----------



## jonp (Sep 20, 2010)

hi im from fremont lakeside and huron are the only peirs i know of if you can share some knowledge with a fellow angler


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

adepinet....any idea what the guy was throwin to get the 4??? Husky's n reefs??? Anything will help on our adventure! haha...and jonp i will let you know as soon as I get out on how things are going!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I know of someone who has been catching them off nickelplate beach in huron at night, says he caught a 10 pounder last night.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont doubt that....gets really shallow up there....used to swim there all the time....them walleye probably trapping them baitfish up towards the beach....was he wading out do you know?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

He is wading out to about 3 feet of water and casting cranks


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

He also said he shined a light out and you could see the walleye out there


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Went out of Lakeside yesterday.....Nothing.....two other guys out there that didnt do anything either....no bait fish up against pier at all....I say two more weeks it should be good. Goodluck to anyone who may go out in the mean time.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

never heard of the beach thing. Anybody else had success with wading out on a shallow sandy beach? I always thought places like the Huron pier were good because they allowed quick access to deeper water...

thanks


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There's a beach at Catawba thats sometimes good. But like the rest of it, sometimes not.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Fished Luna Pier tuesday or monday night. Nothing happening there. Water was very muddy from a solid east wind. Some guys have been getting a few perch, but nothing worth making a drive for.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually you're basically fishing a beach at Mazuricks too. Just a beach with large rip-rap.


----------



## KI Fishin (Mar 25, 2008)

Caught 2 eyees from shore this past weekend on KI
Both were about 7.5lbs


----------



## kyradloff13 (Mar 23, 2010)

friend got two off of the light house and you got that right scum frog in about two weeks it'll start to warm up. Me and my dad did great last year.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There was an article in the Blade yesterday quoting one of the more well known charter captain saying the big fish are beginning to head back west and are starting to pile up around the bass islands. Just more good news and just a matter of time.


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Fish are being caught on the West wall in Huron.
Hit or miss but the bait is there and you know what that means.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Another couple walleye were caught this weekend. We usually use bomber long A's, or huskey jerks. I'm not a color believer but clown and firetiger seem to work for me. Aaron


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Years ago I fished the Huron pier and it seemed the bait of choice was the big Rattletraps.........anyone still use those? Caught some nice fish on them? Mostly hear about people using bombers or husky jerks now. Looking to get back out and try it again this fall.


----------



## KI Fishin (Mar 25, 2008)

Smithwick Rattlin Rogue clown is always my nightime go to.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am hoping to get out this week again.....I will post a report when I return....hopefully with a few fish this time??? lol Wish me luck


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Went out on Lakeside for about 1½hrs.....BLANK......went to catawba for about 30 mins and bllaankkkkk.....water was fairly clear on lakeside but catawba was a muddy mess. Were still a week-two away. Im done there til next week. Hitting the stand until then. If anyone else goes out and does any good let me know.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Marbletucky said:


> Years ago I fished the Huron pier and it seemed the bait of choice was the big Rattletraps.........anyone still use those? Caught some nice fish on them? Mostly hear about people using bombers or husky jerks now. Looking to get back out and try it again this fall.


yeah been wondering same thing, years back rattletraps were the only thing we needed to throw we used to slay'em. this was 10-15yrs ago. everynow and then i'll chuck one just for ole'time's sake. but the b/c husky is my go to lure now. jon


----------



## yellowperchguy (Aug 11, 2010)

so pretty much another week or two before it starts getting good? i know i was slammin them at luna pier last yr. cant wait for this yr as well. we go late at night though like 2 am late. thats when theyre active.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

those fish can still be caught in muddy water.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

juicebox said:


> those fish can still be caught in muddy water.


I was just giving a report on water clarity.

And yes next week it should turn on a lot more!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Alot of guys at lakeside now throw the Reefrunner Ripstick. I think it's the 700 series.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

ghost clown, firetiger, anything bright will pull fish in chocolate milk. just slow down the presentation, pause it once in awhile. if the fish are in the area they will still find your lure.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone go out this wknd? I may go back out again one day this week....if I do I will let you guys know.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I picked up one 6lber off Huron on Wednesday night on a husky jerk. Workin it s l o w. 


Thanks to krustydawg for some info last year. I finally was able to put it to work.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Im pretty sure Im heading up to the pier on saturday(weather permitting).Going to hopefully get there around 2 or 3 . try and hit a couple perch during the day.more than likely probably just hit some wings and a couple cold "coca colas"at the bowling alley. then try our luck when the sun goes down.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

I fished Tuesday night at Huron. Went out to the West wall, lighthouse, and slanted wall. After Huron I went to Lakeside for a couple hours. After Lakeside I went to Mazurik's for an hour. Didn't catch any fish or get any bumps. I talked with a couple guys at Lakeside who said they have been catching fish from 12AM - 2AM when the water is rough tossing "Blue Hawaiian" reef runners. As the pier fisherman say "should of been here last night".


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Going up to Huron today try trolling close to shore with HJ RR then were going to anchor by pier tonight for some casting. Hoping chop wont be to bad.let you know how we dew tommorrow.Any word on how staind the water is?


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

I pland on leaving around 11;00 be up there around 1;00-1;30.Cousin just called and his worried it might be a little to ruff up there NOAA says 1ft near shore.Any one think it is fishable or should we wait till next week. Just dont want to make 2 hour trip to be disappointed and have to turn around. thanks to replies.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I've heard of fishing for the eyes on erie at night , but never have known where to go. If anybody is going up during the week and doesn't mind if I tag along that would be awsome. PM me Thanks


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

1 What kind of set up do people use? Like poles, and what size line?
2. Where are the piers? Is there a site i can go to ,and get a address?
Thanks . Would love to try it out.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

dnavarroj said:


> 1 What kind of set up do people use? Like poles, and what size line?


Varies from person to person. Most seem to use mid-weight spinning outfits, probably around 6' rod with 8 or 10 lb test. I use an old St. Croix steelhead rod, medium action, 9' with 6lb test line. I use this for casting distance and the ability to fight bigger fish on the lighter (for longer casts and feel) line. I have a 12' euro match rod (Cabelas) that I use from the higher piers (like Huron).



dnavarroj said:


> 2. Where are the piers? Is there a site i can go to ,and get a address?
> Thanks . Would love to try it out.


Google maps, bing maps, mapquest. Find the shoreline and look east and west. Most are public, a few are not. Examples: beachcliff park, west of the rocky river mouth and the pier just to the east of the mouth are off limits. Piers/rocks at edgewater, east 72nd, and lorain harbor provide lots of room with other guys fishing. Some smaller parks (especially far west) have less folks but sometimes less fish.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

I tried to go out last night, but a little to rough for me to wade out there. I went to bed early and got up at 3:30am and went out to a flat lake and caught 1 at 5:30am this mornin and had 2 other hits also. I was reeling real slow with a xps stick bait clown color. I had to go to work so I had to leave. Aaron


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody have any luck from shore yet? usually by this time of year there is some pretty good pics on here


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

I've got 14 so far this year from the rocks. They have all been big fish though. Got one that was right at 31" two weeks ago. Haven't had a chance to get back out since then. The one night I went out and pulled my 6 fish in only 10 casts, my smallest fish was 7lbs!! I've never seen them in that thick before in my life. I would hook up with a fish and it would come off and I would just give it a couple twitches and another one would come smack it. However I fished for the next 3 nights and didn't even get a hit. Its been a really spotty year for me. It seems as though they are in one night and gone the next. My best suggestion is to be mobile. I set my alarm on my phone for 30 minutes and if I don't get a fish in that time, I pack up and head to the next spot. There's no doubt in my mind that the fish are there but they feed at all different times. Just need to be at the right spot at the right time.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you think they will be biting Friday or Saturday?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I've heard that Friday and Saturday nights are the nights they order out for Pizza(With Anchovies of course)


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

adepinet said:


> I tried to go out last night, but a little to rough for me to wade out there. I went to bed early and got up at 3:30am and went out to a flat lake and caught 1 at 5:30am this mornin and had 2 other hits also. I was reeling real slow with a xps stick bait clown color. I had to go to work so I had to leave. Aaron


Are you wading the beach at the State Park? The header said Catawba.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Steel Cranium! Being from out east as far as Westlake, do you ever fish the pier at Geneva? I fished it once and popped a nice Steely Hen on Cleo's, and always wondered how steady of a fishery that was. It's a long cruise for me from Toledo, but if the odds were good, it would be worth it to tangle with some silver bullets. Thanks in advance fror any info.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I typically won't go further than the grand (painesville) for shoreline steelies. Have fished arcola/geneva/conneaut from the piers/shoreline but seem to do as good or better from the grand (headlands) long pier.

You can find 'em closer to Toledo than painesville but those places haven't really produced for me this year (yet). I would probably try an afternoon (steelie) and evening (walleye) combo from the Lorain harbor if you don't want to drive far east.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Info. I'm on vacation the week after Thanksgivng, and had planned on hitting the Catawba area hard,. I think i'll do my homework and get out that way a couple times. Tight Lines!


----------



## kyradloff13 (Mar 23, 2010)

nailed them off the light house with my dad last night got 9 nice keeper walleyes+ the ones we lost. Was throwin the chrome/orange/blue rapala. Will post pics!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

kyradloff13 said:


> nailed them off the light house with my dad last night got 9 nice keeper walleyes+ the ones we lost. Was throwin the chrome/orange/blue rapala. Will post pics!


lorain lighthouse or huron?


----------



## Fisherman Again (Jun 7, 2006)

whats the best size and color reef runners and husky jerks to use from the piers? would like to give it a try tomorrow at lakeside


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Chrome blue, Wonderbread, Firetiger, White based colors like Barbie, Eriedescent, and the glass or barenaked colors have also been good.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Went out last night from 6:30P - 12:30A. First stop was Marblehead Lighthouse, which resulted in no fish. Left there and headed to Lakeside with the same result. Left Lakeside and went over to Catawba - nothing. After Catawba I went back to Lakeside. On my way home I fished Mazurik's for about an hour. I didn't catch any fish or see any fish taken. Folks I spoke with last night said it has been about (3) weeks since they have heard of any fish being caught off of Lakeside. Big schools of shad along shore at the Lighthouse.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Fisherman Again said:


> whats the best size and color reef runners and husky jerks to use from the piers? would like to give it a try tomorrow at lakeside


Reef Runners are the 700 series, which are the shallow divers, and I think I'm throwing HJ12's. Not that there's any dang fish moving in shallow to catch.Might as well throw broomsticks with hooks They're cheaper.


----------



## Fisherman Again (Jun 7, 2006)

whats with the pier at lakeside being closed? i went out by there last nite just driving around and a sign said "dock closed".... is it because the lake being so rough last nite? not familiar with the pier too much


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Security will close the dock whenever they feel it is unsafe to walk on the pier. (IE Ice or Large Waves) And will reopen it when it is safe again. Do not go out on the pier when closed. I have seen police contacted and stopped guys who disobeyed the signage.


----------

